# playa blanca



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

i am looking to bring my family to lanzarote we aim to live in playa blanca can any 1 help with schools around there he is 12 we some spanish help please


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When you find a place to live you ask your landlord where the nearest school is. Then go to your local Ayuntamiento with all yours and your sons paperwork (passport, NIE numbers, rental agreement) and they'll register your son at the appropriate school, you may even find if you go straight to the school, if you live in the right catchment area and they have places they'll register him

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

francisbl said:


> i am looking to bring my family to lanzarote we aim to live in playa blanca can any 1 help with schools around there he is 12 we some spanish help please


we do have a member here who lives on Lanzarote - GTinLanz

I'm sure when they see this they'll try to answer your questions if they can

does your son speak Spanish?


in the meantime, why not have a read through our 'education' sticky http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/62551-education-spain.html if you haven't already

it will give you a good idea of what education in Spain is like


----------

